# Puppy wrinkles nose and bites to try and redirect owner



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Brogan2012 said:


> He doesn't jump when he greets people, he is great around kids and typically a very gentle and well behaved pup.


Sounds to me like you have a winner! Many of us with puppies would love to be at the place that you mention in the quote here. 

I think everything you have mentioned is pretty typical puppy behavior...even the growling and wrinkled muzzle. It also sounds like you are doing a great job in training your pup.


----------



## Reece's Dad (May 26, 2012)

*He is a puppy after all*

Your Golden is a three month old puppy - what you are seeing is a healthy baby golden learning the world around him. My Reece is now six months old and she can be a terror but she is learning things she can do or cann't do in small increments. Your golden is not a programable machine that comes with simple instructions. At three months old, I think what you are experiencing is a puppy testing his boundaries. Be consistant and he will learn. Remember Goldens really want to please.

I would highly recommend a puppy class (AKC STAR program is a good one) with a competent dog trainer running the class. The class trains you as well as the dog. We left one class that seemed to be focused about dominating the dog, it was like humans against the dogs. Not what we wanted. We wanted a companion not a robot. So be very picky about who you allow to help train your baby. 

Get a few good books such as "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by the Monks of New Skete and "The Everything Golden Retriever Book". Both have been a great help but there are many more out there. Use Amazon and you can even get used books are great prices. Remember every dog is a individual and training each dog is a little different. What works for one, may not work for another. Good luck. The attached picture is Reece delivering my newspaper, special delivery.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Reece's Dad said:


> Get a few good books such as "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by the Monks of New Skete


This is a fantastic book for raising puppies. The introduction was written by Scootie Sherlock who was a good friend of mine. I got my German Shepherds from her and she helped me immensely with breeding one of them with her sire. She helped the Monks of New Skete get started with their GSDs. 

I highly recommend this book. Thanks for the reminder. I need to dig it out and start using it more with my puppy now!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

eslucky said:


> This is a fantastic book for raising puppies. The introduction was written by Scootie Sherlock who was a good friend of mine. I got my German Shepherds from her and she helped me immensely with breeding one of them with her sire. She helped the Monks of New Skete get started with their GSDs.
> 
> I highly recommend this book. Thanks for the reminder. I need to dig it out and start using it more with my puppy now!


Agree!
My husband and I both read the whole thing before getting Bruce. I pulled it up on my kindle last week and am re-reading it now. What I hadn't paid attention to last time is that, aside from being a great reference, it is a really nicely written book...a pleasure to read!


----------



## Brogan2012 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for both of your replies. Neither my husband and I have ever had a dog so this is very much new territory for both of us. We have been to a puppy class and are waiting for the next level. Our trainer is fantastic and she also believed it was typical puppy behaviour and had given us the suggestions we are using....I just wanted to hear more from the "Golden Experts". All we keep hearing from everyone who meets him is what a wonderfully well behaved puppy he is, so it makes me feel so much better to hear that this is just "puppyness" and not anything more. Thanks again


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, for first time dog owners it really sounds like you guys have a leg up on the training! You are going to wind up with a wonderfully tempered dog if you keep that up! Remember, we don't call them Land Sharks for nothing... but this too shall pass. I don't have any better advice than what has been given, but wanted to write mostly to say good for you!! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------

